# Coopers Yeast Question



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/11/12)

Hey guys.

I have a hypothetical question. Instead of building up a yeast starter out of a 6 pack of coopers could you pour the slurry from an entire carton on the to-be-brewed wort??

Just asking because im getting my brother (CSA Drinker) into ag brewing after showing him the ag for under 30/stovetop threads. He wants to brew something cooperish for his first brew and thought building up a starter might be over his head a little.

Or should i just get a couple of packets of dried yeast?


----------



## Yob (13/11/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a hypothetical question. Instead of building up a yeast starter out of a 6 pack of coopers could you pour the slurry from an entire carton on the to-be-brewed wort??
> 
> ...



You would be collecting a bunch of suspect yeast, isn't the idea to get it an 'build' a heathy pitch? I wouldn't do it, you will not be able to account for the viability of a collection of yeast that has been packaged, put on transit, stored, etc. .

Why risk a batch on an unknown quantum?


----------



## robbo5253 (13/11/12)

And imagine how pissed you would be at the time of pitching?

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Kai (13/11/12)

I think you would need more than a one box of dregs to kick off a fermentation properly. I have fond memories of kicking off starters of Coopers yeast with a 6-pack of pale ale and I don't think you could kick off a fermentation with four times the number of yeasties. 

I'd recommend either saving the dregs from three or four cases after a Saturday arvo with friends, or going with the dried yeast option. A couple of packets.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/11/12)

Yeah, thanks guys....... There was a couple of unknowns that were cleared up. For his first i'll just get him to pitch a pack or 2 of dried.


----------



## citizensnips (13/11/12)

maybe make the starter for him? only if you can be bothered of course


----------

